# Sauvegarde iPad ?!



## effoworld (6 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour je voulais tous transférer de mon iPad à mon futur iPad en un clic iTunes peut le faire mais pas complètement il ne transfère pas les fichiers vidéo ou musiques ou les fichiers d illustrations en psd 
Il y a t il une application sur Mac qu on peut tous transférer à 100% en 1 clic ? 
Mercj !!


----------



## wip (6 Novembre 2018)

Tes fichiers videos et musiques sont dans le cloud ?


----------



## effoworld (6 Novembre 2018)

wip a dit:


> Tes fichiers videos et musiques sont dans le cloud ?



Non car plus de place merci


----------



## wip (7 Novembre 2018)

Il me semblait qu'avant, iTunes transférait la musique au moins... Cette musique est dans "Musique" sur ton iPad ? Ou c'est un dossier de fichiers à part ?


----------



## effoworld (8 Novembre 2018)

wip a dit:


> Il me semblait qu'avant, iTunes transférait la musique au moins... Cette musique est dans "Musique" sur ton iPad ? Ou c'est un dossier de fichiers à part ?



Il est dans musique oui merci


----------



## wip (12 Novembre 2018)

Et dans iTunes, tu indiques bien que tu veux synchroniser la musique avec ton iPad ?


----------



## ze_random_bass (12 Novembre 2018)

Salut,

Si tu synchronise la musique via iTunes sur un ordi, normalement tu as déjà toute ta musique sur le dit ordi. Donc tu pourra la remettre facilement sur le nouvel iPad.

Pour le reste, tu peux utiliser iCloud comme dossier de transfert de iPad1 vers ordi puis de ordi vers iPad2. C’est du copier coller tout simple.

Tu peux aussi faire le choix de te payer pendant 1 mois un iCloud à 1 To pour le transfert.

a+


----------



## hdaiforever (13 Novembre 2018)

J'ai mis mon ancien iPad Air 2 dessus le Pro au moment de la configuration (c'est demandé), tout a été transféré avec succès.


----------



## ze_random_bass (13 Novembre 2018)

Dessus ???


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2018)

ze_random_bass a dit:


> Dessus ???


Vu l'avatar de hdaiforever  je préfère les dessous


----------



## hdaiforever (13 Novembre 2018)

Quand je dis dessus c'est pour mettre le cercle qui apparait sur l'écran de l'ancien ipad sur la marque qui apparait à l'écran du nouvel ipad à configurer, un peu le principe du flashcode.
Après tu peux le poser à coté durant le transfert des données.


----------



## ze_random_bass (14 Novembre 2018)

hdaiforever a dit:


> Quand je dis dessus c'est pour mettre le cercle qui apparait sur l'écran de l'ancien ipad sur la marque qui apparait à l'écran du nouvel ipad à configurer, un peu le principe du flashcode.
> Après tu peux le poser à coté durant le transfert des données.



Salut,

Merci, et tu la trouve où cette fonction dans iOS ?

a+


----------



## Gwen (14 Novembre 2018)

Sinon, il y a des utilitaires comme AnyTrans qui peuvent aider pour le transfert.


----------



## hdaiforever (14 Novembre 2018)

Lorsque tu démarres pour la 1ère fois l'iPad neuf, au moment du paramétrage (langue, face ID, ...) il te demande de configurer l'iPad en sortie de carton (d'origine sans aucun paramètre), de récupérer une sauvegarde depuis l'iCloud ou via un autre iPad.
=> j'ai choisi via un autre iPad pour récupérer tout ce qu'il y a sur l'ancien et y mettre sur le nouveau.


----------



## effoworld (14 Novembre 2018)

Merci de vos réponses bonne soirée


----------



## hdaiforever (15 Novembre 2018)

De rien ;-)


----------

